# picking up a used pop up tomorrow, what to look for



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

I just purchased a used pop up camper.. It appears to be in nice shape and the owner says everything is good to go accept the fridge is not as cold as it should be but it is "cool" He says there are no leaks or rips in the canvas or screens. No water damage or bad smells... However, as a newbe I have no idea what to look for when I go pick it up... Its kinda too late to not buy it, I allready put a deposit on it but Id like to know what Im looking for when I look at it... If someone with more experience would advise me what to look for when buying a used popup, Id appreciate it... Thanks!!


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Shanksyamaha,

You did not say what model and make of the PUP. The biggest issue to check on is water damage both the roof and floor. Inspect the inside roof very carefully and crawl under the PUP and check the floor.

As to the fridge not being cold, that may be very easy to improve by installing a baffle and/or computer fans on the outside... But we'll deal with that later.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## shanksyamaha (Apr 27, 2010)

Picked it up today, Its a starcraft starflyer xl Its in very nice condition from what I can see, we'll be starting to get it all cleaned up and ready to go soon..


----------

